# Chrome is making my Macbook Air run hot



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

I've noticed lately that the fan in my MBA keeps coming on. I've looked at Activity Monitor and Chrome seems to use a lot of CPU. When I quit Chrome, the fan slows and stops.
Is this a known issue and is there any fix?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Apparently a known issue - the only option seems to be to not use Chrome!

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4905229?start=0&tstart=0

Google "Chrome making Macbook run hot" and similar - lots of hits, no real solutions. I haven't noticed any issues in particular on my Retina, but I don't use Chrome all that much.

All the browsers seem to have memory leaks and benefit from a periodic restart. However, can't say I've noticed heat/fan issues in particular with any of them. (touch wood)


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks, Paddy. I guess Chrome is leaving my computer.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

You could check what extension/plugins it might be running and try disabling them if you want to keep Chrome. They might be the cause.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Chrome has a built in task manager that allows you to view which processes within Chrome are causing high CPU utilization. As suggested by pm-r, it could be caused by a browser plug-in or extension.

See here for detailed instructions:
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95672?hl=en


----------

